#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  SPA400 + Issabel (continuidade do elastix 4.X)

## skullred

Prezados, boa tarde!

Por favor, gostaria de se possível uma ajuda da galera, não manjo muito de asterisk, na verdade manjo pouca coisa!
Preciso montar uma central ipbx para minha empresa, ja vi em funcionamento o sistema Issabel e gostei bastante. Então, adquiri um gateway FXO da linksys (cisco) SPA400 com 4 portas FXO e estou tentando fazer a comunicação dele com o Issabel.
Criei o trunk SIP, adicionei as informações, tanto na dashboard do Issabel quanto no status do gateway mostram como registrado. Criei la uma extensão.. configurei um inbound route para o que entrar ser encaminhado para essa extensão (ramal).
Ligo então para o número que liguei no FXO, acompanho no log do servidor que esta entrando a ligação nele, só que não acontece nada.. nao da mensagem de ramal indisponível nem ocupado.. simplesmente escuto no telefone chamando, logs passando no servidor mas ele nao trata essa chamada.

Desde já, grato quem puder me ajudar.

----------


## PortaNET

> Prezados, boa tarde!
> 
> Por favor, gostaria de se possível uma ajuda da galera, não manjo muito de asterisk, na verdade manjo pouca coisa!
> Preciso montar uma central ipbx para minha empresa, ja vi em funcionamento o sistema Issabel e gostei bastante. Então, adquiri um gateway FXO da linksys (cisco) SPA400 com 4 portas FXO e estou tentando fazer a comunicação dele com o Issabel.
> Criei o trunk SIP, adicionei as informações, tanto na dashboard do Issabel quanto no status do gateway mostram como registrado. Criei la uma extensão.. configurei um inbound route para o que entrar ser encaminhado para essa extensão (ramal).
> Ligo então para o número que liguei no FXO, acompanho no log do servidor que esta entrando a ligação nele, só que não acontece nada.. nao da mensagem de ramal indisponível nem ocupado.. simplesmente escuto no telefone chamando, logs passando no servidor mas ele nao trata essa chamada.
> 
> Desde já, grato quem puder me ajudar.



Boa noite

se tiver interesse entra em contato eu sei configurar esses equipamentos, tanto para definir linhas PORT_ID entrada e saida para esses equipamentos envia MP com o seu e-mail e whats para conversarmos melhor.

----------


## andrecarlim

Nossa cheio de temos que não existem... Mano vai de freepbx que não tem erro. O knowedge base dele é gigantesco, e só pra caráter informativo, elastix era só uma interface "bonitinha" pro freepbx. Sempre foi freepbx.

----------

